# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  قصائد حب  ...  حسب نوع المهنة !!!

## majdyhamdy

*المحامي*

*كم يدعي حب الحبيبة مدع
في جلسة مرفوعة بالأربع

**ولدي من قول العدالة حاكم
إني أحبك والشهود بأدمع

*
*مدرس الرياضيات*

*إني أحبك حب السين للصاد
فأنت للعمر تبسيط لأعداد

**جمع الأحبة عندي خير مسألة
فكيف أجبر عندي كسرك العاد

**في قسمة الله أرزاق لنا طرحت
ويضرب الله أمثالا لمزداد

**جذر المحبة تربيع لعشرتنا
وجدول الهم عندي رائح غاد

*
*الفوا ل*

*حبيبتي بعينها قلابة
تجر قلبي جرة الربابة

**تميس رقة بكل صحف
قمراء تملي رغبة الغلابة

*
*راعي غنم

**أهش الذئب عن عينيك بالعصا
ياخيرمن يمشي على الحشيش والحصى*



*صاحب بنشر*

*لقد ملأ الهوى قلبي هواء
ونسم خاطري مسمار طرفك

**تدور بي الهواجس دون جنط
على عجل أفتش حول حزمك

**تحيرني عفاريت الليالي
وألقى الحل في تبديل بلفك*


*مدرس العربي*

*ولكم رفعت لأجلك المكسورا
وجزمت قولا في هواك جسورا

**كيف التصرف من فعال جمعها
يثني صحيحا أو يعل صبورا

**حتى المنادى لست أفهم وصفه
مادمت أنصب من مناي قصورا*


*ساعاتي*

*خراشة أنت يا حلم السويعات
دقيقة اللفظ تشفين الجراحات

**إن كنت في السير يا عمري وصنقله
فلتضبطي الوقت كم يغدو وكم يات

**تأملي الدرب إما عدت ثانية
فللعقارب صولات وجولات

*
*مصور*

*حمضت صورتك التي أحببتها
ورأيت وجهك مشرقا بفلاش

**لما رأيت رؤوسها محروقة
فورا نقلت لغرفة الإنعاش*

----------


## نور الولاية

سلمت اناملك على ماخطت من كلام..
ييقظ المشاعر..
ويشعرها بصدق الاحساس الراقي..
وحرارة المشاعر الصاادقة..
التي تجعلك تعيش مع الخاطرة..
في عالم آخر..
غير الذي نستنشق هواه..
ودمت وبكل ود..

----------

